# Blood Samples/Tests on Pigeons



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Hello everyone, hope this note finds everyone well and their pigeons doing well also. Has been awhile since I've been able to check the site or post. I've been out of commission with a torn Achilles tendon for which I've had surgery. I'm doing OK now, walking without crutches in a boot and doing physical therapy twice a week. 

My birds are generally doing OK. Pete (hen) is wonderful, taking care of her mate, the incomparable George. George is doing alright, but had a bad bout of seizures and star-gazing in August and some of September. For awhile, he could not fly and struggled with his balance. He has a paralyzed leg, so he was prone to falling over and struggling to get up -- I was home off work during this period, and would reach in his cage and help him up. 

He has since gotten better, regaining his balance for the most part and flying better each day. I have been giving him acidopholus and a little brewer's yeast to boost his system. During his whole episode, he maintained a good appetite.

Here's my health/vet question. I took a fecal sample of George's to my avian vet for analysis. The tests all came back negative, so the vet recommended we try a blood test. He drew some blood from George's toenails on his paralyzed leg. Thought he had a good sample size -- a small vial full -- but the lab came back and said they need more blood. My vet thinks that maybe a blood test will reveal if George has something viral, for which perhaps the symptoms are treatable.

I'm wondering what is a proper blood sample for an adult pigeon. I think George weighs between 300-400g. From what I've read on the 'net, a pigeon's total blood volume is about 10% of its weight in ml -- so about 30-40ml for George -- and it is safe to draw about 10% of its blood at a time, so between 3-4ml. I've also read that labs should be able to perform blood tests off of 1ml samples.

Anyone with experience in blood testing for pigeons -- proper/safe amount of blood, safe measures, what can be found through blood screening, and post-drawing treats for the pij? As always, I appreciate any thoughts or advice anyone has about this. Take care and be well ...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Derrick,

I'm sorry you're having to go through this with your bird. I've recently been there with some birds I am caring for and it was a NIGHTMARE to get a blood sample that could be used.

I could be very wrong, but I think 1/2 cc of blood SERUM is needed from a pigeon to test for many things (in my case we were testing for paramyxovirus). In order to get 1/2 cc of SERUM you need 2 cc of whole blood .. that is enough to be a serious if not death causing amount for a smallish pigeon. I would suggest that your vet call the lab and seriously talk to them about the amount of blood they really need. In my recent case we tried taking 2 cc from a King pigeon but the sample was not properly prepared according to the lab and couldn't be used. The next time I went to my personal vet and he called the lab and they told him to take 6-7 microtubes which was gotten from clipping toenails. The lab then said that this sample wasn't enough and to send at least 1 cc. So, I again took in a King pigeon and we got the 1 cc and all went well except for the result .. PMV.

You are right to be concerned about this and I would suggest that you have your vet talk to the lab and get the amount of blood needed down to the very smallest amount they can deal with.

Terry


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Terry -- Thanks very much for the response. Your situation sounds very similar to what I'm going through. Our measures are the same -- 1 cc (cubic centimeter) is equal to 1 milliliter. George is an older bird, about 4-5 years old, and weighs about 350 grams, give or take a few grams. I would be OK w/ 1-2 cc/ml of blood, which would be about 2-6% of his total blood supply. But I could swear the vet drew that much last time from the toenails.

I agree w/ your advice, and plan to talk to my vet on Monday and have him talk to the lab again. My vet is a good guy, and has treated both of my pijjies well for the past 4 years since I rescued them.

George was a trooper through the process, I was very proud of him. Fed him ample treats for the rest of the day, which he enjoyed.

Quick question -- after finding out that your King had PMV, have you given the bird any meds for the symptoms? I think I've read that there is no real cure for PMV other than keeping the bird calm and in a quiet setting when bouts occur.

Thanks again Terry, really helpful info.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi again Derrick. These pigeons that I have been caring for had extreme levels of salmonella which was treated with generic Baytril. Unfortunately, they also had/have PMV. They have all completed the Baytril treatment and with good supportive care/feeding, they are slowing recovering from the PMV.

Terry


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Terry -- Just got the preliminary test results back. George has PMV. The vet is checking to see what the ratios and numbers from the lab mean other than a positive test. He's been eating well, but will be interested in the vet's recommendations for other treatment. Right now, I'm trying to keep him calm and relaxed.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh...Derrick, I'm so sorry to hear that.

I'm sure alot of good nutrition will help as that is all you can do with PMV. I'm glad to hear he is eating well.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks Treesa. I'd suspected that George might have PMV when I first rescued him. He struggled with his balance then and his neck was cocked to the side a little. He seemed to grow out of that, though, and did not have any problems since 2006 until this August. His bout this Fall has been a bit rough -- losing his balance, neck twisting, struggling to get up. He is eating fine out of his dish, drinking water, and enjoying my treats. I hold him in my hand for a half hour or so each night, which he really likes.

George is a tough pijjie, and survived outdoors with his PMV and paralyzed leg before I rescued him 3-4 years ago. He knows I will pamper him and give him good food and much love.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have heard they can have a recurrence of some symptoms of the disease after they have it. George is a real trooper!!

He has a wonderful life with you.


----------

